# Ok....Im tired of this......Infp or Enfp



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok I am kinda in the middle for the whole I or E thing. EVERY test or quiz I took I either got an 50% or 40/60% both ways.
I looked and looked....so now I am tired of it.

Is it safe to say now, that I am an xNFP?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

There are huge differences between ENFPs and INFPs...
I was reading about it; and don't listen to extroversion and introversion stereotypes...those are shit.

*ENFP:*
Ne Fi Te Si

*INFP:*
Fi Ne Si Te

>>>>>http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/index.html

When looking at these, it is very easy to determine that I use extroverted intuition as my dominant cognitive function...

I've gotten those same results, but I'm definitely an ENFP and not an INFP. I really don't like the typical way of determining E/I on MBTI tests...>.>


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I had a college professor telling me that introversion and extroversion is where you get your energy from. Extraverts get more energized from being around people and feel drained when they aren't around people. Introverts get more energized when they are by themselves and get drained when they around people.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Those are the definitions that confused me and have confused many others...they really aren't true. I get energy from being around people, but only sometimes, and I don't depend on it. I spend most of my time alone and am pretty happy...yet I'm completely ENFP.

As an ENFP with dominant Ne, you're basically driven to be using that extroverted intuition at all times. You'll use it at every moment, but you don't need people for that. You might go from subject to subject because you want to make those connections with your extroverted intuition...an INFP will be like a judger in their approach. An INFP will need alone time, at certain points, to sort out their thoughts.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> Those are the definitions that confused me and have confused many others...they really aren't true. I get energy from being around people, but only sometimes, and I don't depend on it. I spend most of my time alone and am pretty happy...yet I'm completely ENFP.
> 
> As an ENFP with dominant Ne, you're basically driven to be using that extroverted intuition at all times. You'll use it at every moment, but you don't need people for that. You might go from subject to subject because you want to make those connections with your extroverted intuition...an INFP will be like a judger in their approach. An INFP will need alone time, at certain points, to sort out their thoughts.


Then this is a new theory that I have never heard of. You seem like more of an infp. Explain this new way of thinking to me.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Which style do you prefer to interact using:

Chart-the-Course™

The theme is having a course of action to follow. People of this stylefocus on knowing what to do and keeping themselves, the group, or the project on track. They prefer to enter a situation having an idea of what is to happen. They identify a process to accomplish a goal and have a somewhat contained tension as they work to create and monitor a plan. The aim is not the plan itself, but to use it as a guide to move things along toward the goal. Their informed and deliberate decisions are based on analyzing, outlining, conceptualizing or foreseeing what needs to be done. 

Behind-the-Scenes™

The theme is getting the best result possible. People of this style focus on understanding and working with the process to create a positive outcome. They see value in many contributions and consult outside inputs to make an informed decision. They aim to integrate various information sources and accommodate differing points of view. They approach others with a quiet, calm style that may not show their strong convictions. Producing, sustaining, defining, and clarifying are all ways they support a group's process. They typically have more patience than most with the time it takes to gain support through consensus for a project or to refine the result. 

In-Charge™

The theme is getting things accomplished through people. People of this style are focused on results, often taking action quickly. They often have a driving energy with an intention to lead a group to the goal. They make decisions quickly to keep themselves and others on task, on target, and on time. They hate wasting time and having to back track. Mentoring, executing actions, supervising, and mobilizing resources are all ways they get things accomplished. They notice right away what is not working in a situation and become painfully aware of what needs to be fixed, healed, or corrected. 

Get-Things-Going™

The theme is persuading and involving others. They thrive in facilitator or catalyst roles and aim to inspire others to move to action, facilitating the process. Their focus is on interaction, often with an expressive style. They Get-Things-Going™ with upbeat energy, enthusiasm, or excitement, which can be contagious. Exploring options and possibilities, making preparations, discovering new ideas, and sharing insights are all ways they get people moving along. They want decisions to be participative and enthusiastic, with everyone involved and engaged.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Then this is a new theory that I have never heard of. You seem like more of an infp. Explain this new way of thinking to me.



I'm not an INFP...I just came to the conclusion that I'm definitely an ENFP...don't go making me doubt that, k?! lol
I'm looking at it more in terms of cognitive functions...that makes so much more sense...

*I think that the best definitions are these:*
*Extrovert*- _interacts with the world directly_
*Introvert*- _Interacts with the world based on their internal perception...that would relate to introverted feeling for the INFP_


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> I'm not an INFP...*I just came to the conclusion that I'm definitely an ENFP...don't go making me doubt that, k?!* lol
> I'm looking at it more in terms of cognitive functions...that makes so much more sense...
> 
> *I think that the best definitions are these:*
> ...


*"I just came to the conclusion that I'm definitely an ENFP...don't go making me doubt that, k?!* "

Hey listen chill out. Just trying to understand your theory ok? (LOL, that's the NF sensativity kicking in inside of you. JK, LOL) I have never in my life seen an extrovert that "isn't around people most of the time"? This is the most interesting theory that I have come across. Where did you whip up such an interesting concoction? (I'm being serious not sarcastic, I really wanna know more). My whole life I have been fed the theory that extraverts are individuals that like to be around people, not those who "interact with the world directly". I like you, you are quite the interesting character.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

lol I wasn't really getting sensitive about it...now SHUT UP!

Anyway...I when I first came here, I knew that I was an ENFP, but then I realized that I couldn't really fit the descriptions of introversion and extroversion...I couldn't really fit either of those descriptions. I don't prefer to be around people or prefer to be alone, and rarely get energy from social interactions...Then I started to look at it more in terms of cognitive functions. It sounded more likely, to me, that I would get energy in ways that correlated with my dominant cognitive function, but what I've figured out is that I can get 'energized' using both Ne and Te, but that I get my energy primarily from extroverted intuition. I realized that the only times I've gotten drained were when I couldn't use my extroverted intuition the way an ENxP wants to...but that's rare that I'm ever in those situations.

Basically I came to the conclusion that most of the accepted definitions of extroversion and introversion are fucking crap. 
It may be easier for you to fit those since you get energy from your Fe primarily xD

Those definitions that I posted didn't make sense until I read more about how INxPs work in comparison to ENxPs...now that I read about it, I think that those are the best definitions of extroversion and introversion. And the specifics of those interactions and perceptions would be dependent on the personality type of the person. I've read those definitions in different places before, though.


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Then this is a new theory that I have never heard of. You seem like more of an infp. Explain this new way of thinking to me.


 
It's not a new theory, this is how it works.

Alright, here it goes: MBTI was formed my *Isabell Myers*, the daughter of* Kathrine Briggs* in WWII (*M*yers* B*riggs* T*ype* I*ndicator). What they did was base their work on the previous work by philosopher/psychologist *Carl Jung*. Jung believed that humans have basically four different traits: i*N*tuition and *S*ensing, and *T*hinking and *F*eeling. He believed that each attribute can be projected/triggered, or *projected* to the outside world of objects, things, people and actions, or to the inner world of thoughts, the abstract and ideas, or *E*xtraverted or *I*ntroverted, thus creating eight different functions: *Ne *(Extraverted iNtuition), * Ni* (iNtroverted iNtuition),* Se* (Extraverted Sensing),* Si *(Introverted Sensing),* Te *(Extraverted Thinking),* Ti *(Introverted Thinking),* Fe *(Extraverted Feeling), and * Fi *(Introverted Feeling). The two sets, intuition/sensing, and feeling/thinking, coupled with either extraverted or introverted, form a whole. Let me explain: the I or E is not a function by itself, rather it implies which function, S/N (the "*perceiving *functions") or T/F (the "*judging* functions") is the *dominant function*, which the individual lives by. He also mentioned the *auxiliary *function, which supported the dominant and was the 2nd greatest. Also, if the dominant function was extroverted, this one would be introverted. He also claimed of a *tertiary* function, which is the opposite of the auxiliary (so if it's Ne auxiliary, then the tertiary function would be Si). Lastly, the addition of the *inferior *function, the opposite of the dominant function. So there would be IST, ENT, ISF... (they had different abbreviations, though).
Later on, Katherine Briggs saw her son-in-law, and observed what a different personality he had from herself and her family. She later went to research some papers about psychology, since it was a time that women started to work, to help those women at picking a job, and established four archtypes, Spontaneous, Excecutives, Idealists, and I can't remember the 4th one, but that's irrelevant, in 1921. When Jung's book, Personality Types, was translated into English from German (Jung was also one of the few anti-Hitler Germans) in 1923, she read it and found that her four archtypes correspond with what is now EP, I, ETJ, and EFJ. Her daughter took a liking to it and joined with her (and afterwards took over) the research. They came to a conclusion that a fourth letter should be added, the*lifestyle*, or *J/P*, or *J*udging or *P*erception, which don't imply which function is the dominant one, but rather which one is projected to the external world. So, ISTP has Se and Ti, ENFP Ne and Ti, and INFP also Ne and Ti, so if it's perceiving, then the perceiving is extroverted. ISTJ has Si and Te, ENTJ Ni and Te, so it's the exact opposite. Now, the E/I tell which one is the dominant: ISTP-Se and Ti. Since he's an introvert, then the dominant function is Ti. ESTP, on the other hand, have the same Se and Ti, but since they're extraverted perceivers, Se is dominant. ENTJ's have Ni and Te, and since they're extraverted judgers, Te is dominant. Later personality theorists added the other four functions as *shadow functions*. They're in the unconciouss brain and used in times of crysis of the individual. They're the opposite type. For instance, if Jonny is an ENTP, his shadow functions are that of an ISFJ (yuck). They usually surface as an unhealthy ISFJ in times of crisis and dislike the experience, although can learn a lot from it. They're the same as the other four but in reverse attitude. So for Jonny his full function, by order will be: Ne>Ti>Fe>Si>Ni>Te>Fi>Se, although it greatly changes from the individual and ensures variations within a type. For instance, I am (Jonny, btw): Ne>Ti>Fe>Fi=Ni>Si>Te>Se. See? Not very similar.

So, to *SUM IT UP*, no history class:

XXXX--->1st character: I/E, 2nd N/S, 3rd T/F, and 4th J/P.

XXeXiP---->Perceivers: perceiving is extraverted.
XXiXeJ---->Judgers: judging is extraverted.



E/I---->Extraverts: extraverted is dominant, Introvers: otherwise.

So, a short summary on all the functions:

Se:

*Experiencing* the immediate context; noticing changes and opportunied for action; being drawn to act on the physical world; accumulating experiences; scanning for visible reactions and relevant data; recognizing "what is"

Si:

*Reviewing* past experiences; "what is" evoking "what was"; seeking detailed information and links to what is known; recalling stored impressions; accumulating data; recognizing the way things have always been

Ne:

*Interpreting* situations and relationships; picking up meanings and interconnections; being drawn to change "what is " for "what could possibly be"; noticing what is not said and threads of meaning emerging across multiple contexts

Ni:

*Foreseeing* implications and likely effects without external data; realizing "what will be"; conceptualizing new ways of seeing things; envisioning transformations; getting an image of profound meaning or far-reaching symbols

Te:

*Ordering*; organizing for efficiency; systematzing; aplying logic; structuring; checking for consequences; monitoring for standards or specifications being met; setting boundaries, guidelines, and parameters, deciding if something isworking or not

Ti:

*Analyzing*; categorizing; evaluating according to principles and whether something fits the framework or model; figuring out the principles on which something works; checking for inconsistencies; clarying definitions to get more precision

Fe:

*Connecting*; considering others and the group - organizing to meet their needs and honor their values; adjusting and accommodating others; deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to others

Fi:

*Valuing*; considering importance and worth; reviewing for incongruity; evaluating something based on the truths on which it is based; clarifying values to achieve accord; deciding if something is of significance and worth standing up for.

For more detailed information about the cognitive functions visit: Understanding the Eight Jungian Cognitive Processes / Eight Functions Attitudes


Wooooooh.... that took me like 1:30 hourse to complete. NOOOO!!! Not the back button!!!!


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> lol I wasn't really getting sensitive about it...now SHUT UP!
> 
> Anyway...I when I first came here, I knew that I was an ENFP, but then I realized that I couldn't really fit the descriptions of introversion and extroversion...I couldn't really fit either of those descriptions. I don't prefer to be around people or prefer to be alone, and rarely get energy from social interactions...Then I started to look at it more in terms of cognitive functions. It sounded more likely, to me, that I would get energy in ways that correlated with my dominant cognitive function, but what I've figured out is that I can get 'energized' using both Ne and Te, but that I get my energy primarily from extroverted intuition. I realized that the only times I've gotten drained were when I couldn't use my extroverted intuition the way an ENxP wants to...but that's rare that I'm ever in those situations.
> 
> ...


Well, in fact you're both right: an extrovert is a person who derives energy from the external world: of objects and people, while and introver from the internal world of thoughts.
It binds into Jungian theory in that if you're Ne dominated, like Helena and I, then you derive enrgy from stimulating your Ne, and exhausted from using the auxiliary function, or Ti/Fi (depending on our type).


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Jonny0207 said:


> Well, in fact you're both right: an extrovert is a person who derives energy from the external world: of objects and people, while and introver from the internal world of thoughts.
> It binds into Jungian theory in that if you're Ne dominated, like Helena and I, then you derive enrgy from stimulating your Ne, and exhausted from using the auxiliary function, or Ti/Fi (depending on our type).


Cool, I'm going to study more into the funcions. I had never heard of the functions until I came to this site. I just typed people with the typical Kiersey method like I read in his book. I typed people in terms of SJ (guardians), SP (artisans), NF (idealists), and NT (rationals). That worked pretty damn good, but I noticed that some people were hard to type. This will greatly help me in the future. Thank you my enfp and entp friends.


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

No problem, man!


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

if your Ne is not subservient to your Fi, you are an ENFP. if it works only for your Fi though then you are INFP


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Jonny0207 said:


> No problem, man!


Hey how do I get one of those uses signatures like you have that have in a bar graph style pattern, how extroverted/introverted, sensing/intuitive, thinking/feeling, and judging and perceiving that you are?


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> Hey how do I get one of those uses signatures like you have that have in a bar graph style pattern, how extroverted/introverted, sensing/intuitive, thinking/feeling, and judging and perceiving that you are?


You can do the personality test here: MyPersonality.info - Personality Types and Multiple Intelligences Tests & Information


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Cool, I'm going to study more into the funcions. I had never heard of the functions until I came to this site. I just typed people with the typical Kiersey method like I read in his book. I typed people in terms of SJ (guardians), SP (artisans), NF (idealists), and NT (rationals). That worked pretty damn good, but I noticed that some people were hard to type. This will greatly help me in the future. *Thank you my enfp and entp friends.*


You're welcome!...Even though he gave the more detailed explanation xD


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Functianalyst said:


> Which style do you prefer to interact using:
> 
> Chart-the-Course™
> 
> ...


Looks like the Chart the course is right for me. I had to choose between the first one and the third one lol. It was hard.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Didn't you make a thread a few weeks ago in which I told you you seemed like an xNFJ?!
Or was that someone else...? :mellow:


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> Didn't you make a thread a few weeks ago in which I told you you seemed like an xNFJ?!
> Or was that someone else...? :mellow:


Lol....yeah that was me, but you only got the J from the function Fe. I certainly use Fe, but Im not all that sure if that is my dominant function. 

To tell you the truth....Intuition is the only one that I stood by this whole time, and sometimes I question if Im even a N. But I reassure myself after that. 
Thats why Im doing this. To see what everyone else thinks, because clearly....I cant do this on my own.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

_Ok, what about Ni?_

>>>http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/introvertedintuiting.html

*Another definition:*


> *Foreseeing* implications and likely effects without external data; realizing "what will be"; conceptualizing new ways of seeing things; envisioning transformations; getting an image of profound meaning or far-reaching symbols


_*So you're not sure you're an NF anymore?*_

_What about Si?_

>>>>>http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/introvertedsensing.html



> *Reviewing* past experiences; "what is" evoking "what was"; seeking detailed information and links to what is known; recalling stored impressions; accumulating data; recognizing the way things have always been


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, I know that I am not a sensing type. I just consider that I am sometimes, when I get fustrated because I cant find my type. Its really the other functions....thats all.
Besides, Im still here arent I....thats enough proof that Im a Intuition type.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh and on a side note....you remind me of a girl named Nishari, I have a crush on for some reason. (Sophmore in High School)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a compliment...thanks hehe

Do you think that you use Ni a lot, though? Based on that description and also the link?


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, I do.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

You're definitely an xNFJ lol
But you have to decide if you use your Fe first or if you use your Ni first. Just decide which one you feel comes naturally to you and which you think would come after...

INFJ-- Ni Fe Ti Se
ENFJ-- Fe Ni Se Ti

*Extroverted feeling:*

>>>Extraverted Feeling

*INFJ*


> Seek meaning and connection in ideas, relationships, and material possessions. Want to understand what motivates people and are insightful about others. Conscientious and committed to their firm values. Develop a clear vision about how best to serve the common good. Organized and decisive in implementing their vision.


*ENFJ*


> Warm, empathetic, responsive, and responsible. Highly attuned to the emotions, needs, and motivations of others. Find potential in everyone, want to help others fulfill their potential. May act as catalysts for individual and group growth. Loyal, responsive to praise and criticism. Sociable, facilitate others in a group, and provide inspiring leadership.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Alright....I think Im going with INFJ. 

EVERYONE that posted in this thread to help me.....I thank you, dearly. Especially you Anti-Helena. One thing I have been wondering though....how did you post so many messages and you have only been a member here for four months? lol


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

musun69 said:


> Alright....I think Im going with INFJ.


Yay! I like INFJs roud:



musun69 said:


> EVERYONE that posted in this thread to help me.....I thank you, dearly. Especially you Anti-Helena.l


No problem 



musun69 said:


> One thing I have been wondering though....how did you post so many messages and you have only been a member here for four months? lol


Has it only been four months?!?
I could have sworn a year had past...I dunno


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well...on the side over there under your avatar, it says Joined Date: Feb 2010


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh I was just joking lol
...Yeah...I...never know how to answer that question...people do ask me that a lot :mellow:


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol....sorry. I probably offended you then. 
Anyways though......c ya later. Im about to go play my playstation 3.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Nah I'm not offended xD
Bye!!


----------



## Starr (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't choose between ENFP or INFP either lol.... I love being around people and when I'm not for several hours I'll get restless and have to go somewhere, even if it's just to sit in a cafe with strangers around me. I even like going to large parties as long as I know some of the people who are going to be there so I don't feel alone. At the same time though I HAVE to have a few hours to myself everyday for introspection, so I can contemplate the world otherwise I don't feel "aligned" (I often listen to music then, watch sad movies, or more often than not write or read scifi). 
Reading about the cognitive functions isn't really helping me decide between INFP or ENFP because I use Ne and Fi equally..... what would really help would be if someone wrote something about how they are LITERALLY used in everyday life (specific examples vs. generalized descriptions of the functions), but so far I haen't found something like that lol...


----------

